

Tell HN: Embed HN Comments on Any HN-submitted Page - shmichael

I've always wanted to read HN commentary of a page within the page itself, instead of flipping back and forth to HN.<p>So I wrote this greasemonkey script that embeds HN comments on top of any HN-submitted page.<p>http://share.shmichael.com/hn_comment_embed.user.js<p>I'd like to thank Michael Cheng (chengmi) for extending the searchYC API.<p>Edit: For the time being, it won't work on the newest submitted posts. searchYC should cache the page about an hour after submission. In the future I'll parse the HN newest page as well.
======
shmichael
Clickable: <http://share.shmichael.com/hn_comment_embed.user.js>

Get greasemonkey here: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748>

